# Scheduled Site Upgrade 7pm 10-21-2005 - POSTPONED



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2005)

Tonite MartialTalk will be receiving a long overdue software upgrade. Because of the size of our database, and the large number of "under the hood" tweaks, I'm unable to accurately estimate the duration. 

 I will begin at aproximately 7pm Eastern Time.

 Ballpark downtime is 2 hours.


 This is phase 1 of a 2 part improvement.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Tonite MartialTalk will be receiving a long overdue software upgrade. Because of the size of our database, and the large number of "under the hood" tweaks, I'm unable to accurately estimate the duration.
> 
> I will begin at aproximately 7pm Eastern Time.
> 
> ...




I hope Phase TWO has the Turbo or Super Charger kit


----------



## Navarre (Oct 21, 2005)

The final release version already had a Turbo package. The upgrade had a convertible top. ... oh, wait...That was KITT on Knight Rider.    My bad.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 21, 2005)

Bob I hope we are not down to long I need my fixed about every two hoursso you'll be putting me on the edge.

terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm pushing this back to 8pm due to having some issues with backing files up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll have to try again another day. Having trouble transfering files.


----------

